

Trees in SQL - iamelgringo
http://www.intelligententerprise.com/001020/celko1_1.jhtml;jsessionid=3DFR02341QLDEQSNDLRSKHSCJUNN2JVN?_requestid=32818

======
newsit
The problem with the nested sets is that changing the tree can be slow. You
need to update all the nodes with right/left pairs after the
insertion/deletion point. There are two more methods which can be of interest
and don't suffer from this problem: "Materialized path model" (which uses
strings to encode the whole path to a node) and the "nested intervals tree
encoding" (which could be the ideal solution if someone manages to implement
it. I couldn't find a decent implementation):
<http://arxiv.org/ftp/cs/papers/0402/0402051.pdf>

------
newt0311
very cool. An interesting method for flattening trees.

